
Interview with Jeremy Howard (Fast.ai) on Future of AI - ayw
https://scale.com/interviews/jeremy-howard
======
shishy
Thanks for sharing... will listen.

As an aside, why do they spam that orange/purple gradient in virtually every
part of the site... I've noticed color gradients on the rise again but this
seems a bit excessive/unnecessary?

Is there an underlying reason behind gradients that I'm not understanding, or
is this just yet another trend of websites copying cues from each other?

